# First post, Felt nine 80



## Totoslave (May 1, 2013)

Hi everyone, this is my first post and so far this forum is pretty awesome! I'm from Texas and after some years on a road bike world I'm about to make the big jump into the off-road. Right now I don't even know if I like it or not but I want to give it a try. Right now I'm really on a budget so for my first bike I'm looking at the Felt Nine 80, I think it is a decent entry level. Any opinion? Any owner or expert with a"good" review or valid alternative for the same price range? My lbs is not that big and it sells Felt and Giant,so any other brand I need to go through the web for buy it.
thanks for the replies!!!
Here the link for the bike's specs.

Felt Bicycles | Nine 80


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The usual recommendation in that range is the Airborne Guardian. X5 components and a RockShox XC28 fork instead of a Suntour.
Airborne Bicycles. Guardian
Another option is a Gravity Point 1 from Bike Direct with a Raidon air fork upgrade from Nick at Suntour.
$450+175. Good geo and a better fork especially if you weigh over 170.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

eb1888 said:


> Another option is a Gravity Point 1 from Bike Direct with a Raidon air fork upgrade from Nick at Suntour.
> $450+175. Good geo and a better fork especially if you weigh over 170.


Clarification please. Are you saying that the Raidon fork is better than the RockShox XC28, or better than the fork that comes with the Nine 80?

TIA


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The fork is the most important component for trail riding.
The Raidon is an air fork comparable to a Recon Silver. It is better than the XC28 especially if you weigh more than 170 because of the 28mm stanchions on the XC28. That fork gets flexy for heavier riders.
Both are a lot better than the 80s fork which is designed for bike paths and easy trails. On trails with speed and bumps it's flexy, it pogos and travel challenged. The Raidon would go on the Felt as a Suntour sponsored upgrade for 175.
An additional upgrade option is a 1.5lb lighter Recon Gold air from Random Bike Parts for 240.


----------



## Totoslave (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the option, I'm not totally convinced on Airborne, the mix X3 and X5 sounds like weird. Yes probably the fork is better but I'm at the beginning not looking for the "best" components.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

A mix of components is not a problem and is quite common. Mine came with a mix of SLX and XT.

And some even a mix of Shimano and SRAM:
Trek Bicycle

Better than X3 across the board, right?!


----------



## BigDaddyFlyer (Apr 20, 2010)

Totoslave said:


> Thanks for the option, I'm not totally convinced on Airborne, the mix X3 and X5 sounds like weird. Yes probably the fork is better but I'm at the beginning not looking for the "best" components.


The only x3 piece is the front deraileur. Its not uncommon to see a small mixing of components, which you will notice if you start comparing bikes and taking a hard look at component specs.

Jeremy


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Those fork recommendations get you just above the scam level of the Suntour $60 piece on the Felt and many other low end bikes. There is room to spend more. 
Best would be a Manitou Tower Pro, RockShox Reba dual air or X-Fusion Slide. Fox fork would need an owner who enjoys short maintenance schedules.
But who knows what your terrain will need. If you are on trails difficult enough so you feel out of control you can overcome that to some extent with a fork. You can get a Raidon or Epicon from Suntour later as long as you hold on to your bike purchase receipt to qualify.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

If you're stuck on the Felt, see if you can't swing a bit more for the Nine 60. Better components lead to a better ride.

For what it's worth, I do like the Nine series quite a bit. Since last year, they tucked the rear wheel in, which really made the bike come alive.


----------



## Totoslave (May 1, 2013)

Yes right now I think is my only option. Not so much money to spend and really not so sure if I will love as much as the road. The other option is the Giant revel 29er, but I've heard a lot of good things about SRAM vs shimano that's why I'm going toward the Felt.


----------



## Totoslave (May 1, 2013)

I've just checked the Felt nine 60, for sure it is a better bike but I need to really think about the extra money. Can you explain to me the real differece between the two forks ( the one on the 80 and the one on the 60)? I have some experience and knowledge on the road bike world, but on mountain bike I'm totally new.


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

Totoslave said:


> I've just checked the Felt nine 60, for sure it is a better bike but I need to really think about the extra money. Can you explain to me the real differece between the two forks ( the one on the 80 and the one on the 60)? I have some experience and knowledge on the road bike world, but on mountain bike I'm totally new.


Both uses coil spring but that's about it

-tapered vs stright steerer tube
-aluminum vs steel steerer tube
-magnesium vs aluminum lowers
-30mm vs 28mm stanchions
-100mm vs 80mm travel
-hydraulic vs mechanical lockout
-adjuestable rebound vs none
-Rockshox XC has dampering

all that means the Rockshox XC30 will give you more control, more travel, plusher, stiffer, stronger,lighter and will last longer


----------



## Totoslave (May 1, 2013)

2013 Felt Nine 60 vs 2013 Felt Nine 80 in Mountain Bikes (MTB)

Is it really worth the extra price? X-4 vs Deore and different fork. Again I'm a newbie so help me out.


----------



## Atl-Biker (Feb 8, 2012)

Totoslave said:


> 2013 Felt Nine 60 vs 2013 Felt Nine 80 in Mountain Bikes (MTB)
> 
> Is it really worth the extra price? X-4 vs Deore and different fork. Again I'm a newbie so help me out.


I would say just for the fork, brakes, Deore (good bang for buck IMO), and the double butted frame alone yes.

The tektro hydros are very good for chepo brakes but the mechanical brakes are garbage IMO. Not an area you want to skimp on either.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

$1039 is a budget that puts you into the range of some much better bikes.
Trek Mamba or Cobia on sale.
Because of no tax a BD Gravity Point 6 with a dual air Reba and XT/XTR drive train is much better than a Felt 60.
Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29Point5 29er Mountain Bikes


----------



## Totoslave (May 1, 2013)

Ok, I don't want to start a BIG discussion about BD but, my understanding was that BD has bikes with very good component but crappy frames. That's why I started looking there and then decided to check the lbs.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Totoslave said:


> Ok, I don't want to start a BIG discussion about BD but, my understanding was that BD has bikes with very good component but crappy frames. That's why I started looking there and then decided to check the lbs.


Kinesis Industry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Kinesis Industry Co. Ltd. is a manufacturer of aluminum and carbon fiber bicycle frames, forks, and components. Based in Taiwan, it has a plant in Guangzhou, China, and an American subsidiary (Kinesis USA, Inc.) in Portland, Oregon that generates $5-$10million in annual sales.[1] The company was founded in 1989 by former employees of Giant Bicycles, and is headed by Tom Jeng.

Kinesis manufactures and markets it own brand of frames, forks, complete bicycles and accessories[2] which are available only in Argentina, Australia, Brazil, Chile, Colombia, Germany, Israel, South Korea, Malaysia, the Philippines, and the United Kingdom.[3]

Brands also manufactured by Kinesis include Diamondback Bicycles, Felt Bicycles, GT Bicycles, Schwinn, Jamis, K2, Raleigh, Trek, Kross and Kona - as well as the brands marketed by the U.S. company Bikesdirect.com: Motobecane USA, Dawes USA, Cycles Mercier, Windsor America.

Kinesis employs 1,430 people

Felt frames and BD frames are built by the same guys.


----------



## Totoslave (May 1, 2013)

Very nice to know! Same as Trek, impressive!


----------



## Totoslave (May 1, 2013)

But the big problem is: on the lbs I can see, try, fit and have assistance on the new bike, from BD I'm on my own.


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

Good point toto! I am almost 4 months into my first mountain bike. I bought a Giant from one of 2 LBS's where I live. I had a problem with the seat post yesterday, took to the LBS, have a new one now.


----------



## Totoslave (May 1, 2013)

That's my fear, I know that if I show up to my lbs with a BD bike he is going to find a lot of problems and complain, it's not professional but understandable. Plus every problem I'll have I'll have to pay even more.


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

Totoslave said:


> That's my fear, I know that if I show up to my lbs with a BD bike he is going to find a lot of problems and complain, it's not professional but understandable. Plus every problem I'll have I'll have to pay even more.


I think you are worrying to much, just get a bike you like and ride. Down the road if things need adjustments or replacment, just do some research and learn how to fix it yourself, don't rely your lbs so much


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

epic-gamer said:


> I think you are worrying to much, just get a bike you like and ride. Down the road if things need adjustments or replacment, just do some research and learn how to fix it yourself, don't rely your lbs so much


Absolutely THIS.
Blasting back from the technical loop today on the flat two track I passed a guy walking his Diamonback. His X4 rear derailleur wasn't responding to the shifter.I saw him at the entrance, it was two miles and more from the loop. But you could be out a longer distance. Warranty won't stop you from walking. Self-servicing skills will.
LBS don't offer road service calls.
Beautiful day. I'm heading back out.
He had a Raidon fork upgrade.


----------



## Totoslave (May 1, 2013)

How does the warranty on BD work? You contact BD or the manufacturer?


----------



## Totoslave (May 1, 2013)

Probably it's correct I'm worrying too much about it, with the road bike I never had the need to run to the lbs for an epic failure (only luck!!) I've always fix stuff myself. It's that I'm totally new to this off-road world and for every component or brand I have to google it and start research with billions of forums and opinions. I forgot how ignorant I was when I started the road. Talking with the guy at the lbs of course clarify lots of question in short time, decide to spent 1000$ on a bike from internet based only on a list of specs and some pictures is a big decision.


----------



## AdrianC (Apr 6, 2013)

I would just get the Felt Nine 80. There will ALWAYS be something out there, that for only a few hundred bucks more, will be better. 

I bought my bike one or two months ago, started with a budget of $500, and slowly went up into the thousands. Ended up on a 2013 Trek Fuel EX 5 that I got on sale for $1750, but the only way I could justify that price was because of the full suspension. 

I'd say, grab the Nine 80 if you like it, and upgrade to a better bike down the line. If you get in this sport, you will probably end up wanting something better then that $1000 bike, so just grab the $600, and when you're ready, drop $2000 - $3000 for a bike, if you think its worth it.


----------



## Totoslave (May 1, 2013)

That's my thinking, I don't even know if I'll like it or not. Probably I'll go for the 80 and maybe in a couple of years I will go for what I really need.


----------

